# Amazing find from BA



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

*for those who dont want to read all of the posts, the pic of the pleco can be found on pg 2. Though there is a very interesting conversation about export/importing of illegal/exotic fish/reptiles*

So I was randomly visiting BA Scarb earlier today. 

and I came across this tank with some angels and yo yo loaches, but what caught my eye was a tail sticking out from behind the rocks with very fine white dotted patterns. 

After getting the employee to move the rock, it was confirmed that it was a 2 inch long L262.

The employee didnt know what it was, and didnt have a price. So I managed to talk them into selling it to me for 25 dollars. 

XD

it is still in its 5 hour acclimitization process, which will be done in 20 minutes.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Pics

Pics

Pics


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Lol....Im taking some of it being in its bucket right now...1 min

ok, so the bat in the cam just died on me....guess you'll have to wait until I can show you the pics.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice find
I never have any luck with fish from there. They're always sick with something.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya, I'm debating about whether to put it with my 2 apistos that are in my quarantine right now....Or somehow set up another quarantine.

Realised that I dont have any more heaters on hand. So the little guy is in the same quarantine as the apistos.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

What other types of plec's do they have? Any Royals/Panaques?

Last time I was there I bought 6 L-264's that are all about 5.5''-6'' for $35 each. I was not going to pay 59.99 LOL

Your storry reminds me of when I bought my 2xL-411's from north york. They had no idea what they were and said they cost 18. So if I can remebr correctly I paid 24 each


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> What other types of plec's do they have? Any Royals/Panaques?
> 
> Last time I was there I bought 6 L-264's that are all about 5.5''-6'' for $35 each. I was not going to pay 59.99 LOL
> 
> Your storry reminds me of when I bought my 2xL-411's from north york. They had no idea what they were and said they cost 18. So if I can remebr correctly I paid 24 each


Umm, I didnt take a super long look, it was just a random visit kinda thing. From my memory, they have some large royals, large L200, L128, goldy, three beaken.

And ya, they originally wanted me to pay 30, and I was like nah...lol..so they gave it to me for 25.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I don't usually haggle... maybe I should think about that


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

personally, Im not one to haggle, but since this time they just made up a price on the spot, I thought might as well drop the price a bit.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> I don't usually haggle... maybe I should think about that


If I think the price is fair I shut my mouth. If not I dont stop and wont buy it no matter what LOL You can haggle at any store retail is just a made up word so they make you think you cant


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> Umm, I didnt take a super long look, it was just a random visit kinda thing. From my memory, they have some large royals, large L200, L128, goldy, three beaken.
> 
> And ya, they originally wanted me to pay 30, and I was like nah...lol..so they gave it to me for 25.


Thanks I am going to have to drop by and check them out


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Here is the best pic I got....its deep in its cave in the quarantine tank right now.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice find!

I was at that Big Als that morning too!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks.

I just hope this one is not wild caught, but not knowing which plecos it came with..its hard to tell.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

nice looking pleco


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks for the comments.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd say 98% that it's WC - besides L046, L066 and L201, most of them for sale here are. I think one person had a L262 spawn sometime last year, but I'm not sure how the fry fared.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

it is highly likely it is wild caught. Although I believe they are on the ban list. Check out Canadapleco.com for that list. You are lucky to get one of these guys. Good luck with it and here is hoping you can find a mate.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> I'd say 98% that it's WC - besides L046, L066 and L201, most of them for sale here are. I think one person had a L262 spawn sometime last year, but I'm not sure how the fry fared.


Its a little disappointing if the fish is actually wild caught. As much as its cool that L262 can randomly be bought in Canada, but just the idea that its a "smuggled" saddens me. :/

And yes, I know the person you are speaking of (prefer not to say his name is public as to avoid more people bothering him about selling his juvis). Last time I talked to him the juvis are doing well. He is waiting until all of them are sexable before getting rid of them since he only has 1 female in the colony. So hopefully in 2 years we will be able to buy local bred L262s. And even more hope is put into being able to buy local bred L260.

And ya, L262 is on the ban list.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

It is unfortunate that any of the species on the ban list can be purchased here in Canada (although we only get a limited number of them as most got to Asian markets). At the same time I look at it (I have to look at it anyways) as if I am saving them from extinction as they will most likely be killed off in the wild due to their dam projects. In ten years some of those species will likely not exist in the wild anymore and not due to hobbiests but because of their need for electricity. the only reason any of them will still be alive in captivity is because of concerned hobbiests like you and I that own these species and attempt to breed them.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Well who knows could be a trade in. I know aquapet had around 20 of them all under 2'' and they were said to be TR. Maybe from the states but I was told they are from here.

Hitch if they are WC they are not smuggled in. They are just shipped out of another country not Brazil and this is legal to do.

People go down there and set shipping out of other parts down there. It is totaly legal and this is how we can still buy L-025's and other fish on the banned list. I know in the UK you can get any WC plec you want because they have better sources then we do. One day I am going to order from a guy over @ PF he said he will ship to Canada. He has any plec you can think of even newly disovered plec's as soon as they are out of the water. Best selection I have ever seen.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Well who knows could be a trade in. I know aquapet had around 20 of them all under 2'' and they were said to be TR. Maybe from the states but I was told they are from here.
> 
> Hitch if they are WC they are not smuggled in. They are just shipped out of another country not Brazil and this is legal to do.
> 
> People go down there and set shipping out of other parts down there. It is totaly legal and this is how we can still buy L-025's and other fish on the banned list. I know in the UK you can get any WC plec you want because they have better sources then we do. One day I am going to order from a guy over @ PF he said he will ship to Canada. He has any plec you can think of even newly disovered plec's as soon as they are out of the water. Best selection I have ever seen.


well, if it is in fact WC and not captive bred in another country, considering its only 2 inches. And the ban has been in place for a while, this WC pleco must have illegally left Brazil.

but when u are ordering from the guy on PF, let me know, ill order a couple of L260s.

But anywho, hopefully its a trade in.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Jackson said:


> Hitch if they are WC they are not smuggled in. They are just shipped out of another country not Brazil and this is legal to do.


But the illegal thing is to export out of Brasil in the first place. So they are smuggled out either way.

Anyways, yes - we all need to try harder to conserve species. I'm lazy but if I ha more time (and space - namely space), I'd be trying a lot harder with my plecs.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> But the illegal thing is to export out of Brasil in the first place. So they are smuggled out either way.
> 
> Anyways, yes - we all need to try harder to conserve species. I'm lazy but if I ha more time (and space - namely space), I'd be trying a lot harder with my plecs.


ya, hopefully your queens would breed.

what sex are the 3 that you have?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> But the illegal thing is to export out of Brasil in the first place. So they are smuggled out either way.
> 
> Anyways, yes - we all need to try harder to conserve species. I'm lazy but if I ha more time (and space - namely space), I'd be trying a lot harder with my plecs.


I know from talking with a few vendors ( wont mention names now since they will be called smugglers and I dont want to crap on their names ) that it is 100% legal and they can get them but you just have to wait and you might have to pay a lot more for the fish. Not all that you read on these forums is 100% the way it goes.

These guy's have to get around these laws in a legal way to make sure they do not go out of business. They also dont want to break the laws because that will also put them out.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think 1 M 2 F, but you never know till they pop.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

hope its a captive bred xD



Jackson said:


> I know from talking with a few vendors ( wont mention names now since they will be called smugglers and I dont want to crap on their names ) that it is 100% legal and they can get them but you just have to wait and you might have to pay a lot more for the fish. Not all that you read on these forums is 100% the way it goes.
> 
> These guy's have to get around these laws in a legal way to make sure they do not go out of business. They also dont want to break the laws because that will also put them out.


CAn I crap their name??? LOL

anyway, only snakeheads are illegal in Ontario.. and Arampima Giga needs a license to keep

but either way...

I still see a lot of these fish circulating thru out the hobbists...

Welcome to the black market, with the right price, you can own any fish in the world (not all, no great white shark...) but most!!! ^^

---------------------

Hitch!

if that 262 was a WC... thats GREAT! more variety to the gene pool!

but if thats a captive bred, its still good, you got it for a cheap price!

either way.. WIN WIN for you!

^^ STay happy!! ^^ Life is too short for you to feel bad!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> anyway, only snakeheads are illegal in Ontario.. and Arampima Giga needs a license to keep


You may want to re-think that statement. There are other fish that are illegal in Ontario as well as the rest of Canada. Genetically modiffied Zebra Danios are not legal across Canada, Asian Carp are not legal in Ontario and there are many other species of aquatic life that are not permitted to be sold or imported.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> You may want to re-think that statement. There are other fish that are illegal in Ontario as well as the rest of Canada. Genetically modiffied Zebra Danios are not legal across Canada, Asian Carp are not legal in Ontario and there are many other species of aquatic life that are not permitted to be sold or imported.


but you have to put this into consideration.. Are you going to put an asian carp (big head) into your aquarium???

are you going to put round goby into your tank??? or how about a sea lamprey??



I know there are a list of invasive species, but I am just putting down the fish that will most likely keep by an aquarist and the fish that they will find in a store... I doubt any fish store would put up a sea lamprey or a big head carp for sale, would they???



or how about trying to put a tiger salmander with the fish??? ^^

I know we can't import turtles, tortoises, but they are not to be kept with the fishes, agree???

You can say fly river turtle, but you need a very large tank and it is always a risk of the turtle nibbles the fish

so....

ohh... I remember, we don't like the Asian long horn beetle, but will it get along with the fish???

I will stop messing, as you can see, Canada have a lot of .... rules.. but are those stuff that you want to put in with your fish or are they even consider as aquaria related???


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you can keep an arapaima, you'd be able (and perhaps willing) to keep some of those species as well. People keep weird sh!t.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> but you have to put this into consideration.. Are you going to put an asian carp (big head) into your aquarium???
> 
> are you going to put round goby into your tank??? or how about a sea lamprey??
> 
> ...


Actually Asian Carp are sold as lucky fish. Genetically Modified Danios are sold in the aquarium trade, as Glo Light Danios.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Actually Asian Carp are sold as lucky fish. Genetically Modified Danios are sold in the aquarium trade, as Glo Light Danios.


you mean Asian Carp as Koi and goldfish??

and

you don't see any more glo light danios sold in pet store anymore


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> you mean Asian Carp as Koi and goldfish??
> 
> and
> 
> you don't see any more glo light danios sold in pet store anymore


I have seen Glo Light danios as late as 2 months ago. And yes the Asian's are sold for ponds as well as it is supposedly lucky to release them in the wild on a marriage.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> These guy's have to get around these laws in a legal way to make sure they do not go out of business. They also dont want to break the laws because that will also put them out.


but to be honest, even though they might be able to find a legal loophole, doesnt really mean the action of knowingly exporting fish from the ban list is (at least in my eyes) correct.



ameekplec. said:


> I think 1 M 2 F, but you never know till they pop.


nice trio, well heres hope the best for ya , I am soooo coming over to see them if they pop. 



bigfishy said:


> Hitch!
> 
> if that 262 was a WC... thats GREAT! more variety to the gene pool!
> 
> ...


Dont worry, Im staying happt, since its out already. might as well make the best of it, and do our part as hobbiest to conserve them. 



KnaveTO said:


> You may want to re-think that statement. There are other fish that are illegal in Ontario as well as the rest of Canada. Genetically modiffied Zebra Danios are not legal across Canada, Asian Carp are not legal in Ontario and there are many other species of aquatic life that are not permitted to be sold or imported.


Not sure if the same law that applies to turtles as fish, but in Ontario it is illegal to keep turtles that are native to the province.



bigfishy said:


> I will stop messing, as you can see, Canada have a lot of .... rules.. but are those stuff that you want to put in with your fish or are they even consider as aquaria related???


To be honest, Canada is less strict on this hobby than many other countries, namely, US.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> but you have to put this into consideration.. Are you going to put an asian carp (big head) into your aquarium???
> 
> are you going to put round goby into your tank??? or how about a sea lamprey??
> 
> ...


You can import turtles I do it all the time. They just have to be over 4'' or you need a permit to bring them in for reaserch under 4''.

FRT~ from what I know are not legal to export or import. So I guess the are all smuggled in. Hell I own one and it is the best turtle I have ever had!

What do all those animals have to do with fish????

and I think you mean brook lamprey.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Jackson said:


> and I think you mean brook lamprey.


We have both in Ontario, and I've seen them. Brook lamprey are significantly "cuter". Thank you MNR.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> You can import turtles I do it all the time. They just have to be over 4'' or you need a permit to bring them in for reaserch under 4''.
> 
> FRT~ from what I know are not legal to export or import. So I guess the are all smuggled in. Hell I own one and it is the best turtle I have ever had!
> 
> ...


No what I mean Ontario's law of protecting native turtles. For example, the painted turtles as well as the mud turtle are illegal keep as pets since they are native to Ontario.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> We have both in Ontario, and I've seen them. Brook lamprey are significantly "cuter". Thank you MNR.


what or who is MNR?

I know people keep brook lamprey as pets I dont know why but they do. They are nasty!!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> No what I mean Ontario's law of protecting native turtles. For example, the painted turtles as well as the mud turtle are illegal keep as pets since they are native to Ontario.


You are right 

Was not directing those comments towards you.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> I have seen Glo Light danios as late as 2 months ago. And yes the Asian's are sold for ponds as well as it is supposedly lucky to release them in the wild on a marriage.


Asian carp are these things. They are responsible for a bunch of human deaths and serious injury because they jump out of the water when boats go by and hit the people who are on them. They are like cannonballs coming at you out of the water. They wipe out populations of native fish, birds and so on.

There are documentaries on them that will blow your mind. They are the devils of fish 

sorry guy's the multi quote is not working for me.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Jackson said:


> what or who is MNR?
> 
> I know people keep brook lamprey as pets I dont know why but they do. They are nasty!!


Ministry of Natural Resources - I worked for them for a time 

ug...carp. They taste like mud.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> ug...carp. They taste like mud.


LOL......................................


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Jackson said:


> what or who is MNR?
> 
> I know people keep brook lamprey as pets I dont know why but they do. They are nasty!!


MNR = Ministry of Natural Resources
NRC = Natural Resources Canada

Opps Ameek beat me to it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's no wonder that only Asians and the English eat them.

Jumping carp for the win. Those videos from the deep south are hilarious.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> It's no wonder that only Asians and the English eat them.
> 
> Jumping carp for the win. Those videos from the deep south are hilarious.


LOL man you always have to add the funniest comments 

Have you eaten one? I dont eat fish so I cant imagine how bad these would taste.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I like food. And eating things. Especially things I've never eaten before - this is often to my detriment.

Tastes muddy. Like you dropped your food in dirt, and rinsed it off - you can barely taste it but you know it's definitely there.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> You can import turtles I do it all the time. They just have to be over 4'' or you need a permit to bring them in for reaserch under 4''.
> 
> FRT~ from what I know are not legal to export or import. So I guess the are all smuggled in. Hell I own one and it is the best turtle I have ever had!
> 
> ...


I own one too... for a bit ..

got it from a shop in the east side 

$400... not cheap! 

I will definitly buy it again, once I get a bigger house 

---------------



ameekplec. said:


> Ministry of Natural Resources - I worked for them for a time
> 
> ug...carp. They taste like mud.


Carp is full of bones

....

the only good thing for them is carp's soup

---------------



Hitch said:


> To be honest, Canada is less strict on this hobby than many other countries, namely, US.


Forget about USA

Try Australia (a baby silver arowana can cost up to $200 - $300 / CRAZY!)


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I own one too... for a bit ..
> 
> got it from a shop in the east side
> 
> ...


nice you still have it? I want another


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> nice you still have it? I want another


I sold it

but

just wait for a few months ("THEY" are trying to get some into Canada)


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Look at what I found there. They said they were a trade in. Pics of the fish to follow.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Too bad they weren't really Zebras. Those guys have no clue there. I was going to put pics of my Zebras, but here's some of the actual fish. They look like L-066 King Tigers to me, and a pair at that.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

How much did you pay for them both???

 

need the expert to chime in...


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

I am the one who bred the L262 plecos. The young are growing slowly but nicely. Unfortunately, I can't sell any until I am able to sex at least another female or two. My adult colony consists of 4 males and 1 female.

Nice pick up at Big Al's Hitch. Did you ask them if it was a trade in? 

Try to post some more pictures. It looks like a L262 but another small hypancistrus, the L136, is very similar. I have both and they can be difficult to tell apart.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

nice find matt.

Also, I will post some pics of the fish later.....just went through a crisis.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Matt, nice L066/333's. Let's not start THAT debate.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Matt, nice L066/333's. Let's not start THAT debate.


LOL... yeah THAT debate


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> LOL... yeah THAT debate


debate debate debate...lol.

but yes, lets not.

ps. anyone going to the fanatics sale? I think I'll stop by there and possibly get some apistos....and see if anyone traded in a L260 at BAs XD


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Not today, brunch plans and then waiting for Blossom to come buy and pick up a light from me.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Not today, brunch plans and then waiting for Blossom to come buy and pick up a light from me.


ah cool...


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Matt, nice L066/333's. Let's not start THAT debate.


I think I have to agree with Charlie on that one.



Hitch said:


> debate debate debate...lol.
> 
> but yes, lets not.
> 
> ps. anyone going to the fanatics sale? I think I'll stop by there and possibly get some apistos....and see if anyone traded in a L260 at BAs XD


I went there yesterday, He had some nice looking Apistos.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> I went there yesterday, He had some nice looking Apistos.


ya, I need to replace my lost Apistos.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

rush2112 said:


> I am the one who bred the L262 plecos. The young are growing slowly but nicely. Unfortunately, I can't sell any until I am able to sex at least another female or two. My adult colony consists of 4 males and 1 female.
> 
> Nice pick up at Big Al's Hitch. Did you ask them if it was a trade in?
> 
> Try to post some more pictures. It looks like a L262 but another small hypancistrus, the L136, is very similar. I have both and they can be difficult to tell apart.


No I didnt ask, I was in a rush since I needed to go dt that day.

here are some pics of the L136/L262, its about 2 inches long.


















its good hear the babies are growing up nicely.


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Louis,

I'm pretty sure that's a L136.

Gino


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

rush2112 said:


> Louis,
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's a L136.
> 
> Gino


Ah, cool. thanks. Need to read up on their care now...lol

Anywho, I am on my way to BAs and Fanatics....so if you see a chinese guy in a tommys polo and shorts come by and say hi


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hitch said:


> Ah, cool. thanks. Need to read up on their care now...lol
> 
> Anywho, I am on my way to BAs and Fanatics....so if you see a chinese guy in a tommys polo and shorts come by and say hi


I saw a Chinese guy in a blue shirt with glasses in fanatics, is that you??? They were talking about something over $260+ of fish...

AND

WOOT!!! I just got a 4.5 " Mega Clown Pleco and a FREE 1.5" Geophagus at Big Als *CheerS*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I saw a Chinese guy in a blue shirt with glasses in fanatics, is that you??? They were talking about something over $260+ of fish...
> 
> AND
> 
> WOOT!!! I just got a 4.5 " Mega Clown Pleco and a FREE 1.5" Geophagus at Big Als *CheerS*


no thats not me, that guy was there while I was there though...lol

and congrats. Is the pleco in the tank right next to the large mango and L200s? I don't think it was a mega clown.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hitch said:


> no thats not me, that guy was there while I was there though...lol
> 
> and congrats. Is the pleco in the tank right next to the large mango and L200s? I don't think it was a mega clown.


The one beside the large mango and L200 is a clown..

This one is next to those pleco with a white trailer on the tail, in a tank with kulli loach and geo, that explain why I got the geo for free (scooped in with the pleco)


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> The one beside the large mango and L200 is a clown..
> 
> This one is next to those pleco with a white trailer on the tail, in a tank with kulli loach and geo, that explain why I got the geo for free (scooped in with the pleco)


ah i see...and its a 4.5 incher? can you post some pics? L340s dont grow pass 3.5-3.9inches


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hitch said:


> ah i see...and its a 4.5 incher? can you post some pics? L340s dont grow pass 3.5-3.9inches


He is right... average size for these Hypancistrus is only a tad over 3". It is either not a L340 or you are using internet inches


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am having doubt now, it doesn't look like a L129 or L340.

I think I got scammed, looks like a common... but I am not sure  

Here are the pictures, his size is a little over 4" and shorter than 4.5"


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I am having doubt now, it doesn't look like a L129 or L340.
> 
> I think I got scammed, looks like a common... but I am not sure
> 
> Here are the pictures, his size is a little over 4" and shorter than 4.5"


Its not a common for sure. So don't worry.

It actually looks like a L002 to me. Or a L226....it looks to be in the panaque family.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I would lean more towards a L002/072 however they are only supposed to get to 4"

If we could get a good shot of its' mouth would make things a tad easier as the Panaque have a distinctive mouth


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

its not a L002, the pattern looks exactly the same as the L226 on the net

 

I am going to ask for a refund tomorrow!!!

They clearly stated that its a mega clown!!! 

and

once again, I got scammed! x.x


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I still lean towards to the L002. It is the snout. On the L0226 the snout is spotted and your appears to be lined.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya it makes more sense being a L002. And if the 4.5 inches includes the tail, then I would its an fully matured L002.

Why return it, an adult L002 is still a good find.

BA mislabels stuff all of the time, thats how I got my L129s....they labeled them as mega clowns....:/


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

What is this?

Clown? L-129? Mega Clown?

Got it as mega clown the other day at the same Big Als


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I would say it is L129.

My "L340" was also from that store...and it turned out to be L129 also..lol


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> its not a L002, the pattern looks exactly the same as the L226 on the net
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you expected better from them? Come on these are the guys that just a week ago tried to pass off some Hypancistrus as Zebras


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> I would lean more towards a L002/072 however they are only supposed to get to 4"
> 
> If we could get a good shot of its' mouth would make things a tad easier as the Panaque have a distinctive mouth


They both grow to the same length and that is with out tail on PC.

I lean more toward L-226 Panaque changae becuase of the patern on the face. His fish has a worm like aptern just like most L-226. L-002 have a cleaner patern on the face. I think the fish is still stressed out and needs more time to settle in before the true colurs and patern show. Then you could tell for sure. I think it is for sure a dwarf Panaque.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> And you expected better from them? Come on these are the guys that just a week ago tried to pass off some Hypancistrus as Zebras


though their lack of knowledge of plecos makes it easier for the rest of us to take advantage of BAs.

case and point:

My L136 was sold as "awesome spotted pleco"....lol

Jackson's peckoltia as BN.....

Matt's King tigers as "zebra"

lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> I still lean towards to the L002. It is the snout. On the L0226 the snout is spotted and your appears to be lined.





Hitch said:


> ya it makes more sense being a L002. And if the 4.5 inches includes the tail, then I would its an fully matured L002.
> 
> Why return it, an adult L002 is still a good find.
> 
> BA mislabels stuff all of the time, thats how I got my L129s....they labeled them as mega clowns....:/


just mad!

always gotten the wrong stuff!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> just mad!
> 
> always gotten the wrong stuff!


dont be, you just need a little more experience with them.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> though their lack of knowledge of plecos makes it easier for the rest of us to take advantage of BAs.
> 
> case and point:
> 
> ...


Then when you see a fish you really it is even harder to get if they have a clue.

Maybe when Matt bought them they ment chocolate zebra L-270. How much did he pay for them? If any of the big al's seen a real L-046/98 come in they would charge an arm and a leg for it.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Then when you see a fish you really it is even harder to get if they have a clue.
> 
> Maybe when Matt bought them they ment chocolate zebra L-270. How much did he pay for them? If any of the big al's seen a real L-046/98 come in they would charge an arm and a leg for it.


not sure how much he paid. But I feel like they just made up a name on the spot. Matt said it was a trade in.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hitch said:


> not sure how much he paid. But I feel like they just made up a name on the spot. Matt said it was a trade in.


Matt is selling them in pricenetwork for $100 for the pair...

I assumed Big Als charged him $25 each, because I noticed that if they can't ID a pleco, they will say they worth around $24.99 and then + / - the price...

They said this fish I got worth $25 as Mega Clown and I got it for less than $20


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> not sure how much he paid. But I feel like they just made up a name on the spot. Matt said it was a trade in.


Trade in as in he traded fish for them or they had another person trade them in?

That is how I found my L-411's they were traded in. I paid like $20 max for each ( I forget the exact price but was not more than 25 that is fo rsure ) and they are fully mature fish. It was one of the best finds to date for me asides from my odd ball L-330 who is a huge fat girl


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Trade in as in he traded fish for them or they had another person trade them in?
> 
> That is how I found my L-411's they were traded in. I paid like $20 max for each ( I forget the exact price but was not more than 25 that is fo rsure ) and they are fully mature fish. It was one of the best finds to date for me asides from my odd ball L-330 who is a huge fat girl


trade in as the other person bought the fish into the store, and the store brought the fish off that person

------

I brought this pleco because I can't stand the geo and the loach kept pecking on him, so I have to save it! ^^


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> trade in as the other person bought the fish into the store, and the store brought the fish off that person
> 
> ------
> 
> I brought this pleco because I can't stand the geo and the loach kept pecking on him, so I have to save it! ^^


In my experience fish do that to plec's because they are sick or have some type of fungus growing on them that you cant see.

Did you QT that sucker?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Hitch said:


> not sure how much he paid. But I feel like they just made up a name on the spot. Matt said it was a trade in.


I paid $70 plus tax(they are easily worth that). I asked the guy what they were and he told me they were zebra plecos. I tried to tell him they were King Tigers but he and another guy insisted they were zebras, I couldn't be bothered to argue with them.


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi Bigfishy,

It's a nice fish.

We don't seem to have a consensus. Some say L002 while others side with L226. Both of them are Panaques. It's definitely not a mega clown (L340)which is a Hypancistrus. I'm agreeing with Jackson and leaning toward the L226. 

Gino


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> In my experience fish do that to plec's because they are sick or have some type of fungus growing on them that you cant see.
> 
> Did you QT that sucker?


no, but I added salt and medication to the tank  (don't have a spare tank)



matti2uude said:


> I paid $70 plus tax(they are easily worth that). I asked the guy what they were and he told me they were zebra plecos. I tried to tell him they were King Tigers but he and another guy insisted they were zebras, I couldn't be bothered to argue with them.


WoW! 

even a newbie person like me can tell what's a zebra and what's not 



rush2112 said:


> Hi Bigfishy,
> 
> It's a nice fish.
> 
> ...


Let just say its a L-002, it makes me feel happier, because L-226 is common and L-002 is banned from exporting


----------

